# My Amazing Friend Donating Her Eggs



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

My friend e mailed me today and has asked me to go to London with her when she donates her eggs, this lady in my opinion is amazing, the reason she has CHOSEN to donate is that she has watched me go thought years of infertility pain. She says she has all these eggs that she doesn't need and she wants to give them to someone that has struggled for years for a baby. She has 2 young children 3 and under 1, and wants other to experiance her joy of motherhood.

My reason for starting this thread is that I want to be able to print off other peoples comments and pass them onto her, when I feel she may need a 'lift' (we all know how loopy those drugs can make us  )

Having gone through 13 cycles of ICSI, plus 2 m/c I know as horrid as I sound that I couldn't donate my eggs, which makes me even more in awe of her.

So that's it, please feel free to leave a comment, and as I say when the going gets tough I can show her what we all think of her.

Fiona


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Fiona,

just browsing and saw your thread. Having done a number of negative cycles with my own eggs, have had this week a BFP with donated, unfortunately still not believing in it yet (!) so can't rave about how I feel 

But I can say with all sincerity that without people such as your friend  then this site would have an awful lot less positive stories to tell, and she really is potentially giving the gift of a family to someone who might otherwise never realise their dream. 

Springs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fiona 

What a lovely idea for your friend  I am sure she will appreciate the support from you when she has her appointment 

People such as your friend are little angels.  People such as your friend are wonderful selfless people willing to go something they don't have to,  to help out someone else they have never even met.

I hope the appointment goes well 
xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Springs - Thanks for your post, Congratulations on your BFP - I have everything crossed for a smooth 9 months.

Suzie - Hi, hope all going well with your DS - not long till your big day


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Fiona - without people as caring and amazing as your friend, there would be thousands of babies unborn and thousands of couples without their babies.  

What an amazing and selfless thing to do,

Marie xxx


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Fiona, your friend, as all donors are, is a truly amazing unselfish lady to consider such a gift to people like me.  To be given a chance to conceive is an amazing wonderful feeling.

Wendeth


----------



## Mitchie (May 15, 2007)

WOW !!
Please tell your friend i think she is doing an amazingly kind, selfless and unbelievably generous thing. 
Someone will be eternally grateful for what she is doing.  Imagine being able to offer the chance of a family to a childless couple ?? She knows how much she appreciates and loves her own children and is doing this for someone else to have this miraculous experience.
You are also a dear friend to think of doing this for her !!!
Hooray for people like you !!


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

mitchie - Congratulations on your BFP, thanks for your great message.

Fiona


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi 

I just wanted to add that I have concieved first time using my friends eggs. She has 1 child and is now also pregnant like me and there is only 5 weeks between our due dates, me obviously been first.

I dont think she realises the magnitude of what she has done for us and felt very simular to your friend. "well I have a period every month she says so they are just been wasted so please have some" was her words. She wont take any credit for the fact that i am now nearly 28 weeks pregnant.

Friends like ours really are 1 in a million and should be cherrished.

Good luck with your tx and I really hope you are soon in my position


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Quaver,

Thanks for your message, congtatulations on you pregnancy. Your friends is amazing.

Fiona


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

HI 
Please tell your friend how amazing she is and what a wonderful gift she is giving people.
My donor ATCC is one such amazing person and she has changed my life.  My dh who is not one for saying deep and meaningful things says that what Angela has done for us is the nicest and kindest thing anyone has ever done for us and its true.
Thanks to your friend and Ang gives people like me a chance.
I did not have fertility issues when I conceived my first child and had i known about all this i wish I had started earlier and been in a position to donate my eggs.
good luck to her
love
susie


----------



## mekongirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, 

Your friend is truly a wonderful lady and is going to bring much love to someone. 

I discovered this month that I would need an ED, if I wanted to continue this long road for a child.
My sister in law has kindly offered to donate her eggs to use, with the attitude, its just an egg.
We have not gone for any tests yet and is still all up in the air.

I wish your friend, much luck, love and support.  

Anita


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Wanted to bump this thread up again, my friend has now joined ff and is following this thread but too scared to post as she feels as she has no fertility problems she doesn't deserve to post, she has her 1st appointment on Tues at The Logan Centre which she has kindly asked me to go with her, quite looking forward to a day out in London (she has never been before)

Please continue posting and if you see us at the Logan give us a wave


----------



## kiwiclaire (Oct 30, 2008)

hi, i am fionas friend... feel really honored that she has written such lovely things about me. havent felt able to post as i havent had fertility problems. i am really really passionate about donating my eggs though, and i think people like my friend Fiona are amazing and super and brave and admirable, to have been through so much. if i can help people like her then i will be a very happy bunny. i am going to donate as many times as i can before i turn 35, so if there is anyone struggling to find a donor, please let me know. will be 34 in March, so only have just over a year!!! 
the stories and struggles and brave people i have read about on this site have touched me deeply, and i want to say thank you to all those who have left such touching and encouraging words on this thread, i really appreciate it. will let you know how i get on. xx claire xx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Your are a thought full and lovely lady, and without women like you and men too of course, alot more couples would still not have that child they long for xx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Claire

DOnt worry about posting on FF .... i used to feel the same as im also an altruistic donor. I used to think that i didnt really have anything to post but ive met so many wonderful people throug this site and people that i will always count as friends.
I have donated twice now and will be donating again in the new year so if you have any questions dont hesitate to ask sweetheart.
Love Ang xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

fiona1 said:


> Wanted to bump this thread up again, my friend has now joined ff and is following this thread but too scared to post as she feels as she has no fertility problems she doesn't deserve to post,


My friend/donor Hobbesy is here on FF too!


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Downedgirl & ATTC

Thanks for your posts, Claire has her 1st appointment yesterday, we had a fab day in London, London Eye lunch at The Ivy, I am sure once she is home tonight she will post and let you know how she got on.

Fiona


----------



## kiwiclaire (Oct 30, 2008)

hi every one, thank you for your posts, as Fi said, we had a great day in London, and the appointments at the Logan Centre were great, they are lovely people, but i was so nervous, because i didnt want to be turned down! but thankfully, pending a result from an overdue smear test, they have accepted me and i can start down the road of donorship, so really really really chuffed about that. Glad i had Fi there as she knows her stuff and was able to ask all the right questions, and answer some for me!! 
had my first scan today and my overies are nice and accessable so thats great. thank you for all your kind words. xx


----------

